# Balsamic Smoked Goat With Persian Blue Salt!



## leah elisheva (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Friday Great Cookies!! 

I stopped at a different store than my norm yesterday and the fish was terrible, and yet some mysterious frozen chopped up goat meat was there - looking rather lonely - and so I brought it home and thawed it in the fridge overnight...













DSCF6231.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






I think they may be some chopped shoulder, a bit of shank, and somewhere between...













DSCF6232.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






I set one aside for the dogs to share - and thus got all three of their showers done (the goat being the reward)!













DSCF6233.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






And I poured balsamin vinegar and grapeseed oil over them...

That went in the fridge for two hours, when I tossed it around some and then pushed it back in the fridge for two more hours...













DSCF6234.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






Then I got those and some portabella caps (which I poured some of the marinade onto) ready for my little gas smoker...













DSCF6235.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6236.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






with pistachio shells used as smoking chips and at about 300 degrees for 25 minutes...













DSCF6237.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6238.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






I put the goat "cubes" onto a grill grate atop the smoker, that I sprayed with grapeseed oil, and then the mushrooms along the sides...













DSCF6239.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6240.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






Meanwhile, I'd bought some zuke & yellow squash strands or "zoodles" or whatever they are... (and now I must go get some apparatus as to do that myself, as I loved them)!













DSCF6242.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and I chopped shallots and tomatoes...













DSCF6243.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and fresh basil...













DSCF6244.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and snitched at THAT combo raw, while waiting for the smoker...













DSCF6245.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and when the food came off the smoker it smelled terrific!













DSCF6246.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6247.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and I dropped the veggies into a hot pan for a few minutes and warmed them up...













DSCF6248.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6249.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6250.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and I assembled everything and poured as much Tunisian olive oil as I could, all over everything...













DSCF6251.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






and ground some fresh black pepper and also ground some Blue Persian Salt!













DSCF6252.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6253.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6254.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6255.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6256.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






And the flavor was terrific and I scraped each little piece and bone and scooped some marrow out of one little piece and loved it, and it all was really nice!













DSCF6257.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6258.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6259.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






As a woman who loves RAW and COLD food the most, I would leave those veggies raw next time and not heat them but they were delicious, just not COLD the way I love. But it was very tasty, and a wonderful unplanned meal, seeing as I went to the store looking for fish!













DSCF6260.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6261.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






Gorgeous glazy tasting goat!!! The balsamic flavor was really there and helped soften the meat!













DSCF6262.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






The meat was really lovely and the Blue Persian Salt (more of a finishing salt) is delicious and I had really picked that up for my spicy strawberry dessert tomorrow (when hosting company) but used some of that great salt today and it was a treat!













DSCF6263.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014


















DSCF6264.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 18, 2014






Oh, and on a random note, no matter what mood anyone is in, if you can play the song *"Counting Stars" by One Republic,* I can guarantee you that it will change your whole day!!!

In fact, if anyone can sit still in their chair, for that song's duration and not get up and dance; I'd be downright shocked!

OK, (random I know, yet that song was playing while I was posting, and so I had to stop everything and get right up and dance!), and then had to share that, right along with my goat!!! How's that for too much information???

Alrighty then, HAPPY EASTER to all!!! Make your weekend delicious!!!!!!!

Thanks for checking out my GOAT!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the goat! Used to serve whole leg of goat at a restaurant where I worked a couple lifetimes ago. I was afraid to try it at first, but once I did it became a favorite. Always reminded of a cross between turkey and beef.

That is a toe tapping tune. I like it!

I'll see your *Counting Stars* and raise you one *Old Black Rum*

Nothing quite like a bunch of drunken, kilt wearing Newfie teenagers slam jigging at a Great Big Sea concert. It can be life changing :)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2014)

Outstanding idea and presentation.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you *Andrew!*  And I like YOUR music too! (I think this day just needed it)!

Here's to such great energy and what it does!

And your goat sounded fantastic too!

And many thanks *Atomicsmoke*  as well! How nice of you to check it out and share your nice comments!

Happy Friday!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 18, 2014)

Huge effort pulling that off,goat can be tough & dry if you get it wrong.
Looks like it was older goat & cut into bits for a braise or a curry .
It's great meat in season here ,very Easter meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you Mate!

And here's a fabulous Easter wish to you and yours indeed!

The goat was good! (My steak tartare today was better). But what a week!!!!???

How grateful am I.

Cheers! - Leah


----------

